# I got a 7!!!



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

I bought a 2005 745i last weekend and absolutely love it. It had 4700 miles on it and was spotless.

Alpine white, flannel grey leather, sport package, Blue Tooth, loaded. Very smooth ride. It's heavier than my 530 was but so comfortable.


----------



## lansador (Jun 5, 2006)

With the sportpkg? Awesome. Beautiful car, bad pictures though. You need a better camera to do justice to the car.

Enjoy every minute. Congrats.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

we got the same car man, i love these wheels, not many ppl have them


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

DRWWE said:


> I bought a 2005 745i last weekend and absolutely love it. It had 4700 miles on it and was spotless.
> 
> Alpine white, flannel grey leather, sport package, Blue Tooth, loaded. Very smooth ride. It's heavier than my 530 was but so comfortable.


 I like the color! COngrats on your new purchase!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats. Thats my favorite color combo.


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

Great Purchase.. Time for some new shoes!


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

How does the car ride with the Sport Package? Does it feel at all similiar to a 5 series with the Sport Pack?


----------

